# Specialized Hotwalk 12" Kinderlaufrad



## Izual (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Specialized Hotwalk 12" Kinderlaufrad für Jungen (Blau)!
Da scheinbar Specialized nicht online vertrieben werden suche ich einen Händler hier aus der Umbebung BN/SU, der Specialized idealerweise Hotwalk 12" vertreibt.


VG Chris


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich den Laden nicht wirklich unterstützen will, denke mal das du bei zweirad feld dein Glüch versuchen kannst, die Hotrocks hatten sie neulich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (17. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Info!
Muß ich dann wohl oder übel mal da nachfragen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Muß ich dann wohl oder übel mal da nachfragen!
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
Damit Dir nicht Übel wird, fahr durchs schöne Ahrtal zum Breuer in Adenau. Seid dem Feld Desaster bin ich dort Specialized Kunde und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Genau wie bei Bike & Run in Siegburg würde ich da bedenkenlos auch meine Sachen zur Reparatur geben.


----------



## Izual (20. Februar 2009)

Das war wohl nix.....
Bike & Run führen laute mail-Antwort kein Specialized... nur Puky!
Bei Zweirad Feld gibts auch nur Puky!

Schon mal einer was von KOKUA likeabike Jumper was gehört? taugt das auch was? macht eigentlich nen guten eindruck!




bää wieso gibts keine "my first wildsau" mehr? *kotz das währ perfekt!


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Februar 2009)

http://www.test.de/themen/kinder-fa...?campaign=themen-topbox-kinder_familie-test-5

http://www.test.de/themen/kinder-familie/test/-Kinderlaufraeder/1688273/1688273/1689346/1689295/

Eventl. ein paar andere Griffe... 
Fängt schon gut an, mit einem halben Fully...


----------



## sibby08 (22. Februar 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Das war wohl nix.....
> Bike & Run führen laute mail-Antwort kein Specialized... nur Puky!
> Bei Zweirad Feld gibts auch nur Puky!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, war wohl ein Missverständnis. Bike and Run ist kein Speci Händler, aber sonst für mich erste wahl wenn nicht Speci drauf stehen muss.
Frag mal beim Breuer in Adenau nach, der ist 100% Speci Händler.


----------

